# 1/2" tools in 7X mini lathe



## rspenc (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm in the process of rebuilding and moding a Sieg 7x mini lathe. I came across some nice 1/2" insert tools. I understand these tools will mount above center on this lathe. I have a mill and was wondering if removing enough material from the base of the compound for the tool to mount just below center line would allow me to use 1/2"tooling? I will be using a LMS Oxa tool post. This mod was sugested for mounting a larger AXA tool post on a 7x mini lathe. After milling the compound base do you think there will be enough adjustment in the tool post to use smaller shank tools? Has anyone done anything similar? Just wondering before buying the tool post and attempting to mill the compound.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## higgite (Nov 15, 2017)

rspenc said:


> .... I will be using a LMS Oxa tool post. This mod was sugested for mounting a larger AXA tool post on a 7x mini lathe.



If you will be using an 0XA tool post, not the larger AXA, why do you want to mill the compound? The LMS 0XA post was developed by Tormach and LMS specifically for the mini-lathe. I had one on my old mini-lathe, but never used 1/2" tools with it, so I can't verify for sure that they will work, but I would be surprised if they won't. If you have any doubts, I suggest you call LMS and talk to Chris before you do anything to the compound.

Tom


----------



## Kenny G (Nov 15, 2017)

I bought a few 1/2" insert holders for my mini lathe and ran into the same problem, instead of modifing the compound I milled the bottom of the holder off a few thou it doesn't take much. I don't have or use 1/2" HSS tool blanks but I would think that they could easily be ground to work. If you are really wanting to add the AXA I would think that you could at least goe to a 3/8" and shimming sould alluw you to go smaller if necessary. I'm not very experienced so take this for what it's worth.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 16, 2017)

rspenc said:


> I will be using a LMS Oxa tool post. This mod was sugested for mounting a larger AXA tool post on a 7x mini lathe. After milling the compound base do you think there will be enough adjustment in the tool post to use smaller shank tools? Has anyone done anything similar? Just wondering before buying the tool post and attempting to mill the compound.


I'm not sure if this is any help , LMS sells the compound rest bottom already milled(  about 1/4" thinner than the standard part) so the larger AXA tool post can be mounted on it: 

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1777&category=


----------

